# Post Shack Herf Acquisitions



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Let's talk about what you acquired and/or plan to acquire after the Shack herf. Last year, the worlds supply of ERDM Gran Corona dwindled down to critical level after a certain someone gave them high praises.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Ever since I saw Bruce smoking a Gurkha, I have taken out a second mortgage buying all the Gurkhas I can! I hope they're good!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

ToddziLLa said:


> Ever since I saw Bruce smoking a Gurkha, I have taken out a second mortgage buying all the Gurkhas I can! I hope they're good!


:r I went on a buying spree of 1985 Punch Punch with special "numbered" bands...:ss


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

cabinetsticker said:


> :r I went on a buying spree of 1985 Punch Punch with special "numbered" bands...:ss


Hook a brother up! :ss

I picked up a NICE pre-embargo stick for the 'Baron's b-day.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm still searching around for my next target.....suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> :r I went on a buying spree of 1985 Punch Punch with special "numbered" bands...:ss


:r...:tu
as for me..my cigar collection is getting smaller, but not my tobacco collection..I took it to the next level..You guys are still neophytes..Bruce got me again..LoL..So far ive done over $600 in trades..Gotta have the best, ya know..freaking pipe slope is a killer too..


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I've bought every momyama tin I can find.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> :r...:tu
> as for me..my cigar collection is getting smaller, but not my tobacco collection..I took it to the next level..You guys are still neophytes..Bruce got me again..LoL..So far ive done over $600 in trades..Gotta have the best, ya know..freaking pipe slope is a killer too..


Lolz ... It's a disease I tell you ...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> I've bought every momyama tin I can find.


did that too..got 3..how many you have?


bonggoy said:


> Lolz ... It's a disease I tell you ...


indeed....LoL


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Scanning the horizon, looking for a target. For some reason all the smokes on my radar seem boring after the shack, and I have nobody to pass them to anyway


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

I am more or less restocking my entire humidor...


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Scanning the horizon, looking for a target. For some reason all the smokes on my radar seem boring after the shack, and I have nobody to pass them to anyway


:tpd:


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

32" Televison
DVD Player
USB Hub
Bose sound system
Microwave
3 truckloads of crap from target, BBB and Walmart

Daughter at school.... bittersweet.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I like Dave's acquisitions. :tu

Freddie, you have till next Saturday to call me for prices...:r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

iPhone.
Tank of gas in the Viper.
Starbucks Grande Orange Mocha Frapachino.
Electricity bill.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> Starbucks Grande Orange Mocha Frapachino


Say that 5 times fast...:ss


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

I got a rock. :tg


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Cubatobaco said:


> I like Dave's acquisitions. :tu
> 
> Freddie, you have till next Saturday to call me for prices...:r


been dealing with steve..am i talking to the wrong guy?lol


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Sean9689 said:


> iPhone.
> Tank of gas in the Viper.
> *Starbucks Grande Orange Mocha Frapachino*.
> Electricity bill.


WTF is that? Sounds like something you need pennicillin for!!! I bought a new AC unit.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I've bought every momyama tin I can find.


Dude you need razor. razzzzzzoooorrr. :r


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Didn't get a chance to try the Momo....any of you guys with a few tins care to help a bud out with a taste?

As far as recent acquisitions..... bought the following tins:


GL Pease Embarcadaro
McClellands Arcadia
07 X-mas Cheer
1 tin each of the new McClellands Orientals
and a few C&D Virginia blends

All to put away for long term ageing. I think the Oreintals will be very special down the road, and the fact that the rare oriental tobaccos are limited makes it more desirable


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> did that too..got 3..how many you have?
> 
> indeed....LoL


I got zilch ... man I need to find some of these momo ...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Rock Star said:


> :r...:tu
> as for me..my cigar collection is getting smaller, but not my tobacco collection..I took it to the next level..You guys are still neophytes..Bruce got me again..LoL..So far ive done over $600 in trades..Gotta have the best, ya know..freaking pipe slope is a killer too..


*WHAT!!!!* $600 of trades for Pipe Tobacco, are you kidding me????


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> *WHAT!!!!* $600 of trades for Pipe Tobacco, are you kidding me????


Oppps......... p =:c

:r


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> *WHAT!!!!* $600 of trades for Pipe Tobacco, are you kidding me????


I hear Darth Vader's theme in the background. Good luck Freddy!:tu


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> *WHAT!!!!* $600 of trades for Pipe Tobacco, are you kidding me????


:r Priceless!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Cubatobaco said:


> Say that 5 times fast...:ss


I would but I'm afraid I'd lose oh breath.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> I would but I'm afraid I'd lose oh breath.


Hahaha!!! :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> *WHAT!!!!* $600 of trades for Pipe Tobacco, are you kidding me????


uhh...yeah....damn, forgot your here too..i was exagerating hun...



bonggoy said:


> I got zilch ... man I need to find some of these momo ...





Bruce said:


> Didn't get a chance to try the Momo....any of you guys with a few tins care to help a bud out with a taste?


I actually only have 2 tins coming so when i get them, i'll split a tin between you 2...if you ever come across any lmk cuz i want more..i like it cuz its different..its one of those thangs though..either you love or hate it taste.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Grande Orange Mocha Frapachino.





DonJefe said:


> WTF is that? Sounds like something you need pennicillin for!!!


I saw somebody get one of those in a **** movie once Jeff.....all I can say is whooooooaaaaahhhhhhh!!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> uhh...yeah....damn, forgot your here too..i was exagerating hun...


:r

Just ban her IP from the board and you don't have to worry about it. Oh wait, you'll be gone then too, huh? Buh-bye Freddy.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I got me a job !!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I got me a job !!!!


How was the first week?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> How was the first week?


Excellent. I like the people and I'm already been given plenty to do. The commute sucks but ya can't have everything.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Excellent. I like the people and I'm already been given plenty to do. The commute sucks but *ya can't have everything*.


 But it's fun trying!

Glad it is what you hoped for.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> How was the first week?


congrats on it working out well Peter!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I got cooties from a girl at the bar tuesday......


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> I got cooties from a girl at the bar tuesday......


Vic that is more of an occupational hazard than an acquisition :r.

:ss


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Freddy:

Just a taste of the Momo would be good, don't need a whole tin. Stuff is hard to get and I greatly appreciate just a bowlful!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> *WHAT!!!!* $600 of trades for Pipe Tobacco, are you kidding me????


:r That's AWESOME!!!!

HAHA


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r That's AWESOME!!!!
> 
> HAHA


yeah..wasnt that awesome but we worked through it..she thinks im gonna go OCD on baccy like i did cigars..i reassured her that im not..



Bruce said:


> Freddy:
> 
> Just a taste of the Momo would be good, don't need a whole tin. Stuff is hard to get and I greatly appreciate just a bowlful!


you got it..


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> yeah..wasnt that awesome but we worked through it..she thinks im gonna go OCD on baccy like i did cigars..i reassured her that im not..


Nice move! Just don't let Paul get you into wines like that or you will REALLY be in the dog house.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

That was the funniest thing every Freddie (for us, not you). It is good to see that Dawnie still checks out the board (for us, not you). 
After the Shack, I realize quality is way more important than quantity. I will wait till I find something special before I pull the trigger.

BTW, My wife has a login/username too :hn


----------

